# Kick me please!



## lucy123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have my 3k run next month and think I am being too relaxed about it as I have ran much further than this but I still need to put the time in. I am off this week and don't like running outside on my own - but I do own a treadmill.   

Please can someone kick me up the behind to go and put my gear on today and do my first bit of training for my 3k - so at least I will know how long it is going to take me. The treadmill is sitting in the next room to me right now and its calling me but I just keep growling back at it. I know we can be friends if I try!

I really do need to get more use out of the treadmill!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2012)

Get changed, get warmed up and do it! Perhaps put a dvd on and run 3k - I know you can do it so stop procrastinating!

What are you doing still sitting there?


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just knew you would be doing the kicking!

If I watched a dvd I would have to run backwards and be able to see around corners!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well did my walk to the pharmacy and back and then the treadmill.

Only did 2k though in 16mins and 20 seconds.  I did a run and a walk, a run and a walk. I think I may have set my run speed too high though as it was very hard and gave up after 2k. (at least I think its in km not miles but don't know how to tell on the treadmill!).

I have made a start though and will have another go tomorrow.

Have another walk to pharmacy today to pick up the meds they never have in until I order.

Then an hour and a half advanced tennis tonight.

I am off now to boil some eggs, chop some veg into bite size pieces and make some vegetable soup!

You can't fault me for trying!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done Lucy  I imagine it is kilometres, since 2 miles would put you at just over 8 minutes a mile and I don't think you're quite there yet  Running on treadmills is harder than running outdoors because you have to make subtle adjustments to your balance and cannot vary your pace as you would naturally do outdoors - I can always run faster outdoors than I can on a treadmill (as proven by my Garmin!).


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well done Lucy  I imagine it is kilometres, since 2 miles would put you at just over 8 minutes a mile and I don't think you're quite there yet  Running on treadmills is harder than running outdoors because you have to make subtle adjustments to your balance and cannot vary your pace as you would naturally do outdoors - I can always run faster outdoors than I can on a treadmill (as proven by my Garmin!).



Thats good to hear - if son is off tomorrow I may go for the run outside - or may even get really brave and go around the park.  I had a very nasty incident when I was 13 when walking home alone - and still have the fear of going places on my own such as parks etc - maybe its time to get over it!


----------

